# Lüfterdrehzahl zu niedrig?



## repe (23. Oktober 2015)

*Lüfterdrehzahl zu niedrig?*

Hallo!

Ich habe ein Asus H170 Pro Gaming MB, auf dem insg. 3 Chassis Fan - Anschlüsse (4 pin) verbaut sind, an einem hängt der Gehäuselüfter. Über Speedfan und dem Asus Tool kann ich die Lüfterdrehzahl des Gehäuselüfters zwar sehen, aber nicht ändern. Lt. Hersteller ist die Drehzahl des Lüfters 1500 rpm, bei mir dümpelt der Lüfter aber mit 700-800 dahin. Ich muss erwähnen, dass der Lüfter nur einen 3 pin Stecker hat, den ich auf den 4-connector gesteckt habe. Könnte das der Grund sein? Wie kann ich sonst die Drehzahl erhöhen? 
Zugegeben, der Lüfter ist so ein 5 Euro Ding von Arctic, aber nagelneu, da hab ich auf den Anschluss blöderweise gar nicht geachtet,
Auf jeden Fall ist mir das zu wenig Leistung, ich spür nicht mal einen gescheiten Luftzug, wenn ich die Hand davor halte 

Soll ich mir da einfach einen Markenlüfter mit relativ hoher Drehzahl (>2000 rpm) besorgen?

Vielen Dank u LG


----------



## DerKabelbinder (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lüfterdrehzahl zu niedrig?*

Was willst du denn mit derart hohen Drehzahlen?
Um die 800 Umdrehungen sind meist eigentlich in Ordnung, je nach verbauter Hardware natürlich...
Wie sehen deine Temps aus? Davon sollte man es abhängig machen.

Im Uefi kannst du übrigens zwischen DC-Mode und PWM auswählen.
An welchen Header ist speziell dieser Lüfter denn angeschlossen?
Lässt er sich bei "Manual" weder nach oben, noch nach unten regeln?


----------



## repe (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lüfterdrehzahl zu niedrig?*

Hallo!
Der Lüfter ist am CHA-FAN3 angeschlossen und sollte von der Gehäusefront kühle Luft ins Gehäuse saugen. An der Hinterseite hab ich auch einen, der dann absaugt und nach draussen bläst (der läuft auch mi 1400-1500 rpm). Ich hab sie abwechseln abgeklemmt um zu sehen welcher Lüfter der langsamere ist. Wenn ich das Gehäuse offen habe, sind die Temps von GraKa und SSD um ca. 10 °C Kühler (GraKa 60° statt 70° und SSD 30° statt 40°). Ich wollte das Gehäuse aufgrund Staubeintrag jetz halt zumachen, aber ich weiß nicht ob die etwas höheren Temps zumindest der SSD was anhaben können. 
Ich könnte die SSD jedoch wo anders hinschrauben als im dafür gedachten 2,5´´ Kasten, aber dazu müsste ich irgendwo Löcher bohren...
Die GraKa, und das hab ich vor dem Kauf des Gehäuses auch nicht mitbedacht, ist sehr lang, und endet direkt vor der SSD, und in unmittelbarer Umgebung der GraKa wirds halt warm. Das wollte ich irgendwie "wegblasen"....evtl. zu naiv, aber probieren wollt ichs halt


----------



## drstoecker (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lüfterdrehzahl zu niedrig?*

zum thema lüfter kann ich dir sagen das das nicht in 5min erledigt ist. erstmal muss du wissen ob du max. kühlleistung oder silent haben möchtest- oder eben eine mischung aus beidem. leise sind lüfter sagen wir mal bis 1000rpm. dann kommt es noch auf die quali der lüfter an, die arctics sind schon nicht schlecht aber es gibt besseres. das verwendete gehäuse spielt auch ne rolle genauso wie die verwendete hardware. ebenso richtig verlegte kabel damit ein guter ailflow entstehen kann. auch muss alles vernünftig getestet werden um ein super ergebnis zu erhalten.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lüfterdrehzahl zu niedrig?*

Konventionelle Luftkühlungen haben immer ihre Grenzen.
Da lässt sich auch keine pauschale Empfehlung geben, bei welchen Drehzahlen dein System am besten läuft.
Für mich ist alles unterhalb der 800 U/min potenziell leise, da hat natürlich jeder ein anderes Empfinden. Du kannst auch mehr als 1000 U/min anlegen, wenn dich die Lautstärke nicht stört. Unter den Umständen könntest du die Lüfter sogar mit bis zu 12V direkt übers Netzteil versorgen...

Da solltest du mal einige Benchmarks durchlaufen lassen, in wie fern dich die Temperaturen noch zufriedenstellen.
SSDs werden unter 40°C aber auch nicht direkt einen Defekt erleiden, das ist auch langfristig kein Problem.
Wenn du sie dennoch etwas kühler haben möchtest, dann kannst du sie auch einfach mit einem kleinen Streifen doppelseitigem Klebeband irgendwo auf der Rückseite verkleben.

Vielleicht auch mal ein paar Fotos vom System machen, damit man eine praxisnähere Einschätzung (hinsichtlich Belüftung) geben kann


----------



## Darkscream (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lüfterdrehzahl zu niedrig?*

SSDs haben im allgemeinen eine Betriebstemperatur von bis zu 70°C - da bist du noch gaanz weit weg vom Maximum.


----------



## HaunDeD (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lüfterdrehzahl zu niedrig?*

Tip zu: "Wenn ich das Gehäuse offen habe, sind die Temps von GraKa und SSD um ca. 10 °C Kühler (GraKa 60° statt 70° und SSD 30° statt 40°)"

Die Graka erzeugt warme Luft die von seitlich rausgepustet wird. Die warme Luft prallt vom Seitenteil ab und wird wieder von der Grafikkarte eingesaugt = die GPU kann beim Rendern sogar 100°C erreichen.
Du brauchst ein Lüfter im Seitenteil der die warme Luft nach außen pustet. 

Ich hab das schon getestet. Wenn du mir nicht glaubst musst du nicht glauben.

Was den Lüfter angeht, hast du auf deinem Mainboard (DC) eingestellt ? Wenn ich bei mir PWM einstelle und da einen 3Pin anschließe läuft der mit 100%. Wenn ich einen 4pin an einem 3pin anschließe ist es normal. Du musst 3pin Modus (auch als DC bekannt) im Bios einstellen. Dann sollte der Lüfter sich normal regeln lassen.


----------



## Acemonty (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lüfterdrehzahl zu niedrig?*

Ach ja. Das leidige Thema Lüfter. Hat mir schon viele Nerven gekostet. 

Und ja, es liegt daran, dass du 3Pin an 4Pin angeschlossen hast. Die sind per PWM dann nicht regelbar. Das klappt nur, wenn dein MB auch Regelung per Spannung erlaubt. 
Find es lustig, wenn du schreibst "dümpeln bei 800rpm rum". Mir wäre das schon viel zuviel. Alles über 500 rpm im Idle ist für mich unakzeptabel. Nur CPU und GPU dürfen unter Last n bissl mehr nehmen. Aber dann sinds immernoch max 800


----------



## repe (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lüfterdrehzahl zu niedrig?*

Danke für die Antworten und Tipps!

@HaunDeD: Das glaube ich dir gerne, hab ich mir auch schon überlegt. Müsste ich mir dann aber eine Lochung und Öffnung ins Seitenteil fräsen, das ginge aber schon.



> Unter den Umständen könntest du die Lüfter sogar mit bis zu 12V direkt übers Netzteil versorgen...


Da guck ich abends, ob ich einen Adapter hab, mir kommt vor sowas hab ich schon mal wo gesehen.



> Und ja, es liegt daran, dass du 3Pin an 4Pin angeschlossen hast


Ich habs iwie befürchtet . Der CPU Kühler - Pin hat bei mir aber auch nur 3 Pins (Noctua NH U9B SE2), der lässt sich aber über Speedfan regeln.

Ich werde abends mal ein Bildchen knipsen!

LG!


----------



## HaunDeD (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lüfterdrehzahl zu niedrig?*



repe schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten und Tipps!
> 
> @HaunDeD: Das glaube ich dir gerne, hab ich mir auch schon überlegt. Müsste ich mir dann aber eine Lochung und Öffnung ins Seitenteil fräsen, das ginge aber schon.
> 
> ...



Regelt wird er... aber das Mainboard hat 4 Pin und es sendet ein Signal für ein 4Pin Lüfter und kein 3 Pin 
2 pins = + -
3 pins = + - und tacho
4 pins = + - tacho und signal
Dein Mainboard senden den Signal über den Signalkabel den der Lüfter nicht hat und das Mainboard weiß nicht ob der Lüfter 3 Pin oder 4 Pins hat.

@Acemonty, wieso schreibst du das gleiche was ich schreibe ?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lüfterdrehzahl zu niedrig?*

Hallo repe,

wie schon erwähnt, werden von vielen Mainboards mit 4 PIN Lüftersteuerung 3 PIN-Lüfter nicht erkannt. Es gibt also keine Regelung. Eigentlich sollte er dann aber 12V bekommen.

Du kannst Deinen Lüfter aber auch direkt an 5V,7V oder 12V anschließen, dafür gibt es Adapter. Ebenso gibt es Lüftersteuerungen, die für weinig Geld viele Gehäuse Lüfter regeln können. Die 4-PIN Steuerung über die Systemtemperatur hat ihre Tücken. Werden große Datenmengen hin und her geschaufelt, wird der Chipsatz sehr warm und die Gehäuselüfter drehen zu weit auf, werden dagegen nur CPU und GPU stark genutzt, bleibt der Chipsatz relativ kalt und die Temperaturen von CPU und GPU steigen an, weil sich das Gehäuse langsam erwärmt.

Dein Gehäuse bietet Platz für folgende Lüfter: Lüfter (vorne): 2x 120mm (optional) • Lüfter (hinten): 1x 120mm • Lüfter (seite): N/A • Lüfter (oben): 1x 120mm (optional)
Ich würde alle 4 Einbauen. Vorne zwei mit gerade soviel Spannung, dass Du sie nicht hörst, denn gerade die vorderen sind oft am dichtesten am Ohr. z.B. also fest mit 7V.

Den hinteren Lüfter würde ich syncron zur CPU Temperatur regeln. Dann wird immer die Luft des CPU-Kühlers sauber nach draußen geleitet. Ich würde dann noch einen vierten Lüfter dazu kaufen, einen guten mit 4-PIN, z.B. einen BeQuiet, der über das Mainboard variabel angesteuert wird.

Nebenbei bemerkt, für 36,-€ ist das ein wirklich gutes Gehäuse, das merke ich mir. Hattest Du damit irgendwelche Probleme beim Einbau der Komponenten?


----------



## repe (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lüfterdrehzahl zu niedrig?*

Hallo wieder!

also: ich hab jetzt einfach mit einem 5 mm Metallbohrer haufenweise Löcher in die Seitenwand gebohrt und einen Seitenlüfter montiert. Funzt gut, die Idle Temps von der SSD und der GraKa sind bereits ~5° niedriger. Ich hab jetzt bei nach Hause fahren einfach 2 4-pin Lüfter gekauft:
- Vorne ein Stück der für Frischluft sorgt (4pin)
- seitlich der gemütlich bissl was raussaugt (4pin)
- hinten einen Absauger, der jetzt den 3 pin Stecker hat. Den werd ich aber auch noch auswechseln. Evtl. der bequiet, den "interessierterUser" empfahl. 

@interessierterUser:
Ja, ich hatte Probleme und war auch schon kurz davor ein neues Gehäuse zu kaufen. Ich hab da sogar Enermax im Entwicklerforum kontaktiert: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/enermax/396279-enermax-eca3321a-thorex.html

Ich musste (für mein altes Mainboard) das Gehäuse mittels Blechschere "passend" machen. Für die GraKa konnte ich die Slotblenden an den Sollbruchstellen entfernen, für die weiteren PCI Devices (PCI Wlan-Karte und 5.1 Soundkarte) war keine Sollbruchstelle vorhanden, da musste die Schere ran . Jetz hab ich einen USB Dongle und durch das Mainboard recht guten Onboard-Sound. Das Gehäuse sieht mittlerweile recht mitgenommen aus, deswegen trau ich mich hier nicht mal ein Foto zu posten 
Ansonsten ging das MB recht gut rein, Kabelmanagement ist auch vorhanden und ok. Zwischen Netzteil und unterer Mainboardkante passt jedoch kein Haar mehr. Das ist echt eine enge Kiste.


----------



## HaunDeD (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lüfterdrehzahl zu niedrig?*



repe schrieb:


> Hallo wieder!



Es muss auch in richtiger stelle gebohrt werden  Ich muss mir einen 60mm oder 120 bohrer kaufen


----------



## DerKabelbinder (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lüfterdrehzahl zu niedrig?*

Wirklich schön siehts so oder so nicht aus, wenn es mal eben so von Hand gemacht wird.
Wenn  du mit ne größeren Lochsäge rangehst, brauchst du nachher ja auch  wieder etwas Lochgitter oder zumindest einen Staubfilter.
Da kann man  doch auch gleich beim kleineren Durchmesser bleiben und die ganze Fläche durchperforieren


----------



## HaunDeD (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lüfterdrehzahl zu niedrig?*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Wirklich schön siehts so oder so nicht aus, wenn es mal eben so von Hand gemacht wird.
> Wenn  du mit ne größeren Lochsäge rangehst, brauchst du nachher ja auch  wieder etwas Lochgitter oder zumindest einen Staubfilter.
> Da kann man  doch auch gleich beim kleineren Durchmesser bleiben und die ganze Fläche durchperforieren



umm wozu Staubfilter wenn der Lüfter raus pusten soll ? Die Grafikkarte pustet seitlich die warme Luft raus darum baust du einen Lüfter in die Seite damit der neben der Grafikkarte ist und sofort die warme Luft nach außen befördert.
Also ich verstehe denn sinn nicht von dem Staubfilter...
Staubfilter wird nur für Lüfter benutzt die IN das Gehäuse pusten...


----------



## DerKabelbinder (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lüfterdrehzahl zu niedrig?*

Verzeihung, hatte gedacht der Lüfter wäre als Intake intendiert gewesen.

Und ja, natürlich verstreuen Grafikkarten mit Axialbelüftung die erwärmte Luft überall im Gehäuse. Das heißt aber nicht, dass ein zusätzlicher Seitenlüfter immer sinvoll ist.
Damit kann man der Karte oder dem CPU-Kühler bei ungünstiger Platzierung nämlich auch die Luft frühzeitig abschneiden.
Hängt natürlich immer vom Gehäuse und von der bereits vorhandenen Belüftung ab.
Finde aber auch nicht, dass er als Intake unbedingt schlechter arbeitet. So oder so wird man den gesamten Airflow im Gehäuse damit beeinträchtigen. Wie stark, lässt sich natürlich nicht pauschalisieren.
Wenn der Lüfter einblasend montiert wird, kann aber z.B. eine Grafikkarte, die seitlich offen ist, direkt angepustet und mit Frischluft versorgt werden. Gleiches gilt für Top-Blower, die dann eine unmittelbare Luftzufuhr bekommen...

Wie dem auch sei; muss man im jeweiligen Fall ausprobieren, welche Variante ergiebiger ist und ob die erzeugten Verwirbelungen noch im Einklang zur Temperatur stehen.


----------



## HaunDeD (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lüfterdrehzahl zu niedrig?*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Verzeihung, hatte gedacht der Lüfter wäre als Intake intendiert gewesen.
> 
> Und ja, natürlich verstreuen Grafikkarten mit Axialbelüftung die erwärmte Luft überall im Gehäuse. Das heißt aber nicht, dass ein zusätzlicher Seitenlüfter immer sinvoll ist.
> Damit kann man der Karte oder dem CPU-Kühler bei ungünstiger Platzierung nämlich auch die Luft frühzeitig abschneiden.
> ...



Einer muss leicht höher sein als die Grafikkarte.. damit der Lüfter noch von der Backplate die warme Luft einsaugt. Da muss du noch unter den Lüfter einen anderen Lüfter einbauen der Luft reinpustet.

DerKabelbinder, ich bewundere dich das du versuchst mir irgendwas zu beweisen, ich hab für diese Tests ca. 20 Aluminium Platten verballert um die perfekte Lüfter Größe sowie die Platzierung zu finden und du redest hier von DEINER THEORIE wo du nicht weißt ob es wirklich was bringt.
Deine Aussagen = Pure Theorie da so wie du schreibst keine Ahnung hast ob es wirklich so funktionieren wird, ich rede weil ich mich richtig mit Kühlung beschäftige, hab ein Gehäuse das tot zerschnitten ist und die alle Seitenteile, Front, Deckel alles aus gefrästen Platten besteht.
Es ist die rede von einem Gigabyte Luxo M10. Soweit ist die GPU bei dem Gehäuse und meinen "Platten" um 10°C kühler und so oder so sehr sehr sehr leise was 100% kein Gehäuse auf dem Markt packen wird. Da kann ich selbst drauf um Geld wetten.

"Und ja, natürlich verstreuen Grafikkarten mit Axialbelüftung die erwärmte Luft überall im Gehäuse. Das heißt aber nicht, dass ein zusätzlicher Seitenlüfter immer sinvoll ist."
Weiß ich, der Lüfter ist immer Sinnvoll solange man weiß was damit zu tun ist.

"Damit kann man der Karte oder dem CPU-Kühler bei ungünstiger Platzierung nämlich auch die Luft frühzeitig abschneiden."
Nein kann man nicht,

"Hängt natürlich immer vom Gehäuse und von der bereits vorhandenen Belüftung ab."
Hat keinen Einfluss drauf.

"Finde aber auch nicht, dass er als Intake unbedingt schlechter arbeitet. So oder so wird man den gesamten Airflow im Gehäuse damit beeinträchtigen. Wie stark, lässt sich natürlich nicht pauschalisieren."
Intake dein Ernst ? Hast du wirklich vor die kalte Luft von außen mit der warmen Luft im inneren zu mischen so das der Lüfter im Seitenteil total keinen Sinn macht ? +1

"Wenn der Lüfter einblasend montiert wird, kann aber z.B. eine Grafikkarte, die seitlich offen ist, direkt angepustet und mit Frischluft versorgt werden. "
Warm + Kalt = Mischen = macht keinen Sinn. Erst warme Luft raus dann die kalte rein.

"Gleiches gilt für Top-Blower, die dann eine unmittelbare Luftzufuhr bekommen..."
Wir reden nicht von Topblow, aber wenn du schon das Thema besprechen willst sind TopBlow Airflow killer. Verstreuen in jede Richtung die warme Luft von dem Kühler und erwärmen die Luft im Gehäuse.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lüfterdrehzahl zu niedrig?*

Tut mir leid, aber auf dieses Niveau und erst recht diese Anmache will ich mich gar nicht einlassen.
Schneid du mal ruhig weiter an deinen Platten rum, ich bin raus...


----------



## repe (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lüfterdrehzahl zu niedrig?*

Bzgl. Positionierung: Ich hab den Seitenlüfter so positioniert, wo es einfach am wärmsten wurde bzw. auch die Gehäusewand relativ warm wurde. Da es eh ein 120 mm Lüfter ist, und das Gehäuse nicht so riesig wird ein guter Teil abgedeckt. Und: es funktioniert recht gut! SSD ist unter Spiellast zwischen 5-7 °C kühler als früher, liegt also konstant unter den 40 °C, da bin ich ganz happy. Da auch die CPU und MB keine höheren Werte anzeigen, denke ich, dass der Flow nicht negativ beeinträchtigt ist 
Lieben Dank an alle!


----------



## HaunDeD (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lüfterdrehzahl zu niedrig?*

Wäre es möglich das du paar Fotos machen könntest ?


----------



## ile (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lüfterdrehzahl zu niedrig?*



Acemonty schrieb:


> Ach ja. Das leidige Thema Lüfter. Hat mir schon viele Nerven gekostet.
> 
> Und ja, es liegt daran, dass du 3Pin an 4Pin angeschlossen hast. Die sind per PWM dann nicht regelbar. Das klappt nur, wenn dein MB auch Regelung per Spannung erlaubt.
> Find es lustig, wenn du schreibst "dümpeln bei 800rpm rum". Mir wäre das schon viel zuviel. Alles über 500 rpm im Idle ist für mich unakzeptabel. Nur CPU und GPU dürfen unter Last n bissl mehr nehmen. Aber dann sinds immernoch max 800





HaunDeD schrieb:


> Regelt wird er... aber das Mainboard hat 4 Pin und es sendet ein Signal für ein 4Pin Lüfter und kein 3 Pin
> 2 pins = + -
> 3 pins = + - und tacho
> 4 pins = + - tacho und signal
> ...





interessierterUser schrieb:


> Hallo repe,
> 
> wie schon erwähnt, werden von vielen Mainboards mit 4 PIN Lüftersteuerung 3 PIN-Lüfter nicht erkannt. Es gibt also keine Regelung. Eigentlich sollte er dann aber 12V bekommen.
> 
> ...


Falsch.

Dieses mainboard kann sowohl per Spannung als auch per PWM regeln. Und es sollte es auch von selbst erkennen. Zur Not kann man es per Hand einstellen. 

Kannst im uefi so regeln wie du willst, alles kein Problem. Frag mich, was hier getextet wird ohne Ende...


----------

